# Problème d'affichage du disque dur



## Laula21 (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Je vous fais part de mon problème ponctuel dans l'espoir que vous puissiez me donner une explication et une solution.

J'ai un Ibook G3 qui tourne avec Panther. Récemment, sans que je sache pourquoi, le bureau ne s'affichait plus, l'écran étant tout bleu, et la souris clignotante, avec toutefois le petit cercle montrant que "ça tournait" sans aboutir toutefois sur le démarrage du bureau.

J'ai donc décidé pour débloquer cela de réinstaller tout le système, et là, impossible de faire afficher le DD sur le logiciel d'installation qui du coup ne sait où et ne peut s'intaller.

Un ami m'a dit que le DD devait être mort, je suis donc allé aujourd'hui en acheter un nouveau et le monter. Ca tourne.

Je veux installer mon système et là = même problème, impossible de visualiser le DD dans l'installation de logiciel. J'essaie avec d'autres CD d'installation en ma possession : même soucis, impossible de visualiser le DD où installer le système.

En revanche, dans tous les cas, je visualise le DD en allant dans réparation. (Où cela dit d'ailleurs que le S.M.A.R.T n'est pas géré (je ne sais si ça a un rapport)).

Par ailleurs, j'en ai profité aujourd'hui pour acheter un DD externe, un mobile Disk 500 G0 de Lacie, que j'utilise sur mon autre Ibook G4 qui tourne avec Leopard, et là, bien que j'ai téléchargé le driver, le soucis est que le DD ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau. Là non plus, je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème.

Merci par avance de votre aide et de vos lumières ! Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Octobre 2009)

avez-vous formaté le disque ? (sur le DVD d'installation: barre du haut -> utilitaires -> utilitaire de disque)


----------



## Laula21 (8 Octobre 2009)

Le nouveau disque dur que je viens d'installer ? Non. Il faut faire comment ?


----------



## pickwick (8 Octobre 2009)

indiqué au poste numéro 2....passer par Utilitaire de disque pour partitionner le disque en une partition en format mac os étendu.

Pour plus d'informations
www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.osxfacile.com


----------

